# iPad



## RubyGloom (Dec 15, 2011)

Have been considering buy an iPad2 and was wondering if anyone has one and if they use it for their photography business? I was reading some articles I seen on twitter about some great apps. I have no desire to use it for editing or taking photos. I am not just wanting it for when I start my business but was wondering what I might be able to use it for when I do. I seen some contract apps that looked interesting.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

I have one and it's great for showing a client proofing in a pinch. Otherwise I really don't use it for business much. I use it more for reading (kindle) and playing and being on the internet everywhere and anywhere. 
I've seen the contracting apps and they look cool, but they'd have to integrate in with my accounting and book keeping software. I've yet to find one that does that, but I am pretty sure Studio Cloud, StudioPlus, etc will be coming up with a complete integrated program. I have to have everything printed and signed anyway, so I'd have to carry a printer... 
Maybe I just haven't found my groove with it for business yet? Totally possible!


----------



## naptime (Dec 15, 2011)

i don't have an iPad. but i have an HP Touchpad.. (infinitely better than the iPad imo) (of course, that's jealous envy speaking) I use it daily in my screen printing business. 

showing customer's proofs onsite.
i keep all my graphics in the cloud, so i can access them anywhere i have wifi.
i can access all estimates and invoices and print them onsite.
i can edit invoices or estimates as well.
it's my address book.
it's my calendar and scheduler.
i use it to access Facebook, the web, Photobucket, and now Flickr as well.
i use it out in the shop to pull up the job order so i make sure I'm printing the right graphics in the right location, right colors, etc..

one of the best purchases i made this year.


i would say, the iPad, used to its full advantage, would be 10 times more useful with all the apps available for it.

i'm limited because there are limited apps.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 15, 2011)

my professor uses the ipadII as  a tether during out of studio glamour shoots


----------



## brandibell (Dec 16, 2011)

I have an iPad and love it. I can sync it with my iPhone. I use an app for contracts, edit my site and blog, I keep a portfolio on it, Facebook and twitter when on the go, and pretty much everything "nap time" said . It's great. Also I have a friend who is getting into photography and uses the kelby training app, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## nmasters (Dec 24, 2011)

I have an iPad 2 along with the Camera Connection Kit from Apple. The kit allows you to import your shots directly onto the iPad. Useful for showing off your photos while out and about!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 24, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> my professor uses the ipadII as  a tether during out of studio glamour shoots



I have seriously considered doing this.....works pretty well? Company is going to buy me an Ipad for testing some of the new remote access systems I have been installing...  so might as well keep the thing useful!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know about directly using the ipad for photography. My wife uses one to keep her academic research organized. It is extremely useful as a calendar book to help keep your appointments straight. In the year view the days are color coded to how busy you are, so you can just glance at your calendar and know what days you have available. There is also some good billing apps out there, some of the more basic variety are free.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 25, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > my professor uses the ipadII as  a tether during out of studio glamour shoots
> ...



He says it works great unless you try the "wireless options". And he said honestly wireless does work, the problem with wireless vs cable is it takes forever to get from the cam to the ipadII.


----------



## flatflip (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not a pro and I don't have a business but I love my iPad 2. We love everything Apple and have had every generation of iOS but the main reason I got it was to show off my photos. It does that very well. I have been completely satisfied. Now I have Apple TV and it's another level of iPad joy. I can access my iTunes library on the 50" plasma and also mirror the iPad or iPhone to enjoy photos on the big screen. It's really too simple.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...



Just need an external high speed wireless solution... that would kill the lagtime!


----------



## Tee (Dec 28, 2011)

I just treated myself to a late Christmas present today.  I happened to be near an Apple store and said "Fark it, I'm buying one".  So here I am, playing with my iPad deuce.  I don't have a photography business but I am a serious shooter and I like the easibility of having a portfolio on it.  I'm slowly transitioning everything to Apple and I'm only a MacBook Pro away (and a lot of saving) from being fully integrated into iCloud heaven.


----------



## RubyGloom (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks all for the input, I got one for Christmas and love it!!


----------



## RubyGloom (Dec 28, 2011)

Tee said:
			
		

> I just treated myself to a late Christmas present today.  I happened to be near an Apple store and said "Fark it, I'm buying one".  So here I am, playing with my iPad deuce.  I don't have a photography business but I am a serious shooter and I like the easibility of having a portfolio on it.  I'm slowly transitioning everything to Apple and I'm only a MacBook Pro away (and a lot of saving) from being fully integrated into iCloud heaven.



Which app do you use for your portfolio?


----------



## Tony S (Dec 28, 2011)

A quote from Scott Kelby's blog about what he uses his Ipad for...   





> The iPad is his fun tool, he says. "I rent movies for flights, follow my favorite sports teams with apps, read books and magazines. The MacBook is for work, the iPad is when I want to play."


----------



## Chris R (Dec 28, 2011)

Tee said:


> I just treated myself to a late Christmas present today.  I happened to be near an Apple store and said "Fark it, I'm buying one".  So here I am, playing with my iPad deuce.  I don't have a photography business but I am a serious shooter and I like the easibility of having a portfolio on it.  I'm slowly transitioning everything to Apple and I'm only a MacBook Pro away (and a lot of saving) from being fully integrated into iCloud heaven.



Shoulda held off a month or two... Rumor has it the iPad 3 is launching very soon.


----------



## tlamour (Dec 28, 2011)

I absolutely love my iPad. It's great for everything. No exaggeration.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm typing this on my own iPad actually.. I got an iPad (1) about 2 months ago and so far it's a lot of fun, but aside from showing images, not terribly useful for a photographer IMO. Bottom line, I'd pay $200 for one, full price is not worth it. All The iPad is, is a giant glorified iPhone that doesn't make calls.I'd get a 1st gen off Craigslist if you don't need a camera.I use square to ring clients up, the google app to coordinate my invoices and calandars, and the gmail app. That's about it. I can use my cell phone for all that though.The default mail client blows too, it constantly logs me out of my personal email acct. when I'm not connected to my own wi fi.Works great with mobile hotspot on a phone, so don't get the 3G model........i dunno...it's just a toy really..


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, and it sucks on this forum. I totally had spaces in that post.


----------

